# Real milk crates



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Other than stealing them, where can I get real milk crates? I want the durable ones, not the ones on Amazon or other places that people say seem flimsy. I assume those are made to sell to the public and not carry heavy milk and get banged around for years like the real ones.
> 
> I especially want the square ones.


http://www.milkcratesdirect.com/square-milk-crates-4-gallon-16-quart





.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> http://www.milkcratesdirect.com/square-milk-crates-4-gallon-16-quart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harry, have you actually used these? Before ordering I just want confirmation that they are real milk crates and not crates made for consumer crap.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Harry, have you actually used these? Before ordering I just want confirmation that they are real milk crates and not crates made for consumer crap.


Nope , but they're made in the USA,you can get 4 for $25 and you can call them too.

You might find out where the local milk company gets theirs .


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

You can try your local Wawa (if they are in your area) they always are getting new ones and throwing away the old ones.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> http://www.milkcratesdirect.com/square-milk-crates-4-gallon-16-quart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


farmboy....... :thumbup:

~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Go to the grocery and ask the manager. I've had places give me milk crates before.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Harry, have you actually used these? Before ordering I just want confirmation that they are real milk crates and not crates made for consumer crap.


The ones from Crate and Barrel suck green weenies on ice. The real crates take a licking and keep on ticking.

Hack I am buying 4 now, give me a week and I'll tell you.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

BJ, I did some research and found that the ones that Harry linked to are really good. 

I ordered 6 of them and paid $23 shipping, but after the order was made I found out that they are located in Fairfield which is really close and I am going to a supply house there tomorrow morning so I could have just went and picked the crates up :laughing:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

No one said what color they ordered! ?

Haze gray...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that they are required by health codes to take them out of service every 4 months. So the milk distributors may have a supply of them that they are getting rid of on a regular basis.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Check out these from Staples... http://www.staples.com/plastic+storage+containers/directory_plastic+storage+containers

Look at bottom of page...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B4T said:


> Check out these from Staples... http://www.staples.com/plastic+storage+containers/directory_plastic+storage+containers
> 
> Look at bottom of page...


That is *exactly* what I didn't want. Those Staples crates are crappy and crack easily. 

The place that Harry linked to sell the good ones for anyone interested.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

CADPoint said:


> No one said what color they ordered! ?
> 
> Haze gray...


I got Purple Haze


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

brian john said:


> I got Purple Haze


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I use some really old ones I've had for years to carry boxes in the van.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I thought everyone grabbed them from the back of diners at 3AM


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

brian john said:


> I got Purple Haze


:001_huh:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Other than stealing them, where can I get real milk crates? I want the durable ones, not the ones on Amazon or other places that people say seem flimsy. I assume those are made to sell to the public and not carry heavy milk and get banged around for years like the real ones. I especially want the square ones.


 Duluth trading company sells the real deal .


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

I miss the metal rim crates


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

brian john said:


> I got Purple Haze


Pack a Bowl Muppet flipper!


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Nope , but they're made in the USA,you can get 4 for $25 and you can call them too.
> 
> You might find out where the local milk company gets theirs .


Why buy em ?
When you can steal em for nothing ?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> http://www.milkcratesdirect.com/square-milk-crates-4-gallon-16-quart.


Right around the corner from me. If you happen to visit Fairfield NJ you ought to stop in and visit the nice folks at Cricket Hill Brewery.

http://crickethillbrewery.com/

They have brewery tours ( and samples yum ) Fridays from 5pm to 7pm.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Other than stealing them, where can I get real milk crates? I want the durable ones, not the ones on Amazon or other places that people say seem flimsy. I assume those are made to sell to the public and not carry heavy milk and get banged around for years like the real ones. I especially want the square ones.


so you want to be a dj?lol


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Hey hack PM 220/221 he had a link here a while ago.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I picked up some on sale at Tractor Supply for $5.00. Pretty solid, I can sit on them without breaking (I weigh 250lbs).


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a bunch of these, what do you guys use them for? I just have junk in them in my garage.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I have a bunch of these, what do you guys use them for? I just have junk in them in my garage.


One for old work boxes, one for new works, one for round boxes, one for metal boxes, one for light bulbs, easy grab and go into small job. All stacked in back of van with a bungee holding them up.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I have a bunch of these, what do you guys use them for? I just have junk in them in my garage.


I'm gonna have a stack of the square crates in the back corner of my van 6 high. I'll have 2 with plastic boxes, 2 with metal boxes, 1 with various length generator cords coiled up and 1 with various lengths of RG6, Cat5E, and HDMI cables coiled up.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I remember my neighbor traded all 4 wheels on his volvo for 4 tough high-quality milk crates.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We put bus bars and test cables in them stack nicely in the trailer.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I have one rectangular with spray cans, one square for big channies/pipe wrenches/hammers/pry bars, one square for socket/hole saw/KO sets and one rectangle with dividers for battery drills and impacts.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I got pulled over once for having a "hot" milk crate in the back of a pick-up I had. Cop told me to take it to the nearest store.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

administr8tor said:


> I miss the metal rim crates


You mean these.:thumbsup: I used to work for a dairy distributor in the 70s and 80s. Just sold about 20 plastic ones with filled with years of junk circuit breakers that I got tired of cleaning around. :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Metal ones are good for wire spools.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I use plastic crates for spools, but I don't think I could fit 3 across.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I use plastic crates for spools, but I don't think I could fit 3 across.


You can fit 3 rolls of #12 THHN across a plastic crate :thumbsup:


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

SteveBayshore said:


> You mean these.:thumbsup: I used to work for a dairy distributor in the 70s and 80s. Just sold about 20 plastic ones with filled with years of junk circuit breakers that I got tired of cleaning around. :thumbup:


Not what I meant, but those are great! now I have another thing to search for:thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

big fan of them too.... I have a small stock pile..


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I've got a stack of three in the van. It's where I keep all my boxes and extensions.


----------



## electricdrummer (May 23, 2013)

i have at least 30 or so plastic mike crates, the good ones. my neighbor is a hoarder and works at a school. she brings home at least one or 2 a week. one day she was like need some crates? hell yea! everything in my garage is in milk crates, cant beat em! they all say wawa on em, so try their. good luck


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Milk crates are like my neighbors wifi............


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Other than stealing them, where can I get real milk crates? I want the durable ones, not the ones on Amazon or other places that people say seem flimsy. I assume those are made to sell to the public and not carry heavy milk and get banged around for years like the real ones.
> 
> I especially want the square ones.


Google: farmplast. I bought a dozen of these a couple of years ago and they are still holding up well. They are a little lighter weight than the ones from the "good ole days", but most things are.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

SparkyDino said:


> Milk crates are like my neighbors wifi............



Yeah - FREE !


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

J. Temple said:


> Google: farmplast. I bought a dozen of these a couple of years ago and they are still holding up well. They are a little lighter weight than the ones from the "good ole days", but most things are.


Yup, that's exactly what we found. The link that Harry gave is to FarmPlast and all the reviews I read said they were great crates. I have 6 on their way right now.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i have about a dozens of old plastic ones that are about 20 years old, they are very strong, each one has a 80 lbs chain in it, i can put 3 crates height (4 crates will break the first one) but all of them have a small plywood on bottom


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> Metal ones are good for wire spools.


Boy, I had to do a double take. It looked like you were building a Sputnik; Oh, just a tank.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I have a bunch of these, what do you guys use them for? I just have junk in them in my garage.


I started using crates in the late 70's and I stole more than my share in the olden days. :jester:

Once I had a real business, I figured it would be really bad press to get busted with several truck loads full of crates. I think they were about 12 each x 60ish per truck.










I've always loved the multi purpose crates. I use them to store larger item and tools. Also for wire racks, stools and the occasional step ladder.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

SteveBayshore said:


> Boy, I had to do a double take. It looked like you were building a Sputnik; Oh, just a tank.


Just using the evil aluminum ladders for electric work. Nothing to see here :laughing:


----------



## Article 90.1 (Feb 14, 2009)

The last time I used a milk crate for a step ladder (220/221) my boot went through and I could not get my leg out by myself. The damn thing was like a raccoon trap, the broken pieces dug into my leg the more I tried to pull out!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Yup, that's exactly what we found.
> The link that Harry gave is to *FarmPlast* and all the reviews I read said they were great crates.
> I have 6 on their way right now.









​ 
The cops want them back...

*Fairfield companies searched, 8 arrested in connection with milk crate theft ring*





> Authorities say tens of thousands of them, nearly all stamped with the names and logos of national retailers, were carted by the truckload to two township warehouses.
> 
> Once there, they were ground down and then remanufactured into similar but new — and unmarked — goods. They were then resold, for as much as three times the price the companies paid for the ill-gotten goods, authorities said.
> After a two-month investigation, township police and the Essex County Prosecutor’s Office this week put a major dent in the local trade of illicit plastics, charging eight people with receiving stolen property, a news release from the prosecutor’s office said.
> ...


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


Next time.... steal your own from behind the diner or supermarket.

:laughing:


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Are there enough crates left for the dairy company to use?

Or does every man and his dog have a stash of crates.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I steal them, a whole lot easier.


----------

